# Has anyone heard of Ilka Halliday in Mass.?



## momw (May 20, 2012)

I have seen a couple older posts about a breeder in S.Hadley Mass. The phone number listed rings one time then quits,does anyone know how to get ahold of them or if they still breed ?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Perhaps you might want to do a "search" on the internet and see whether or not there is anything as far as a website is concerned.


----------



## momw (May 20, 2012)

I tried that with no luck,Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Theresa, I've never heard of her. I don't think she shows any of her dogs as I've not seen her listed as the breeder or owner of any Maltese entered at local dog shows in the past several years. And I get calls and emails quite often from people who have a Maltese and are looking for another who often times will tell me who they got their Maltese from in the past but this is a breeder name that has never come up in conversation. Where did you find her name?


----------



## momw (May 20, 2012)

Hi Mary, I got her name from an old post here on SM , I googled her name and found that her son had been killed while in the army,she may have stopped breeding. Would you happen to know of a honest reputable breeder?I am unable to travel or go to shows (as much as I would love too).I would either need local or have the baby shipped to me. Thanks, Theresa


----------

